# Will cories eat cherry shrimps?



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

how about Yamato shrimps?
what about loaches?
I'm trying to find some bottom feeder than can go along with these little shrimps.
I have a 120G with dense hairgrass covering ~50% of the bottom.. any chances?

thanks!


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Cories will be fine with Yamatos, not sure about cherries (highly possible).
Loaches will not do well with either.

Good fish for both is otoclonius (spelling error).

-SULLY


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Cories won't even bother ghost/glass shrimp. Keep in mind that a hungry fish, no matter the type, will prey on smaller critters.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

They will only be eaten if they are dead. Cories are scavengers, not predators. They don't go looking for prey.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the Corys.....the loaches will eat the shrimp. Sully's right...get some otocinclus, and you should be good to go.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I've got cories and half a dozen yoyo(botia) loaches. Neither shows any interest in my amano, ghost, or red cherry shrimp. I would definitely recommend the yoyo's for a planted tank. They love getting into every nook and cranny, 24/7 kicking up stuff that collects in the tank. My favorite bottom feeders so far.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, not that they are predators, but my Cory's will gulp down things like live blackworm, so you never know about shrimp either.

If you want to be safe, you could try something like Pygmy Cory's, or the Oto's, as suggested.


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

definitely go with Otos. I also think cory will be a safe companion for shrimps -- together they will search for food on the gravels. Get some snails too.


----------



## figgy (Mar 7, 2005)

I have Corydorus habrosus [pygmy cories ] and no problems with them and either amanos [they're actually bigger than the cories!], cherries, or red-nosed shrimp.

Fig


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

My cories don't look twice at the cherries.


----------

